# Plants for brackish water



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Anybody know of any plants that can actually be used for brackish water? I know you can do a search over at tropica.com, but I also know of several people who have reportet most of this species dies as soon as the salinity is raised. Does anybody know of planters that will survive in brackish water? I plan to try and breed some red-nose shrimps, but I just can't have a tank without plants :roll:


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have heard that Cryptocoryne ciliata will grow in brackish water.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I've had success with Hornwort and anacharis.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

This site will help you... http://www.wetwebmedia.com/BrackishSubWebIndex/bracplants.htm


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Here is a listing i have of some as well
http://www.fish-forums.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=48&highlight=brackish


----------

